# transformador de 24 a 12 volts de 8 amp



## vichval (Nov 24, 2007)

hola a todos: una ves mas me dirijo a los que componen esta excelente web para que ,me ayuden a armar un transformador de 24 a 12 volts de 8 amperios. ya que busque para comprarlo en varias casas de transformadores y no lo puedo conseguir, por lo que me gustaria intentar poder armarlo. si alguno me pasa el planito para hacerlo le estare mas que agradecido. muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2007)

¿ Estas hablando de CC o CA. ?


----------



## vichval (Nov 24, 2007)

hola FOGONAZO: gracias por responder, es corriente continua.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2007)

En esta dirección hay una que se puede adaptar.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5043

Sere curioso, es para adaptar un autostereo a un camion ?

Si es CC, hablamos de fuente, adaptador, reductor.
Si es CA es transformador


----------



## vichval (Nov 25, 2007)

> Sere curioso, es para adaptar un autostereo a un camion ?



HOLA FOGONAZO: tal cual es para poder conectar un autostereo ya que el vehiculo tiene 24 volts y mi estereo trabaja a 12 volts, y como es pionners me dijeron en la casa que me lo vendieron que trabaja mejor con 8 amp.  estube mirando el planito y no veo la forma de adaotarlo, vos que estas mas empapado me podrias guiar.
gracias fogonazo. salu2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2007)

Solucion INMEDIATA:
El vehiculo debe tener 2 baterias de 12 VCC en serie para conseguir los 24 V, toma de la union de las baterias la alimentacion de tu estereo, alli tienes los 12 VCC que necesitas (Respecto del chasis). Lleva un cable desde el punto medio de las baterias hasta el stereo

Si el vehiculo solo tiene 1 bateria de 24 la solucion se complica.


----------



## tinchus (Nov 25, 2007)

Si es una sola bateria vas a tener que armar un convertidor DC/DC de 24 a 12 V... ahora para 8 A son mas o menos unos 100W... no es tan sencillo... Te recomendaria que te des una vuelta por las paginas de Texas o National para ver algun integrado y esquema.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2007)

Hola.

Mira este circuito.

Te da 10A máx.  a 12V.

La resistencia puede ser cualquiera de las dos que están indicadas, pero puedes usar un potenciómetro y calibrar el voltaje de salida al valor más adecuado para tu radio. 

Usa dos reguladores de voltaje LM338 que dan cada uno 5A,
Un C.I.  muy comú el 741.

Los reguladores deben ser ensamblados en disipadored de calor.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jrcl (Oct 1, 2008)

Que tal estoy interesado en hacer lo mismo, pero usando un convertidor DC/DC de mayor eficiencia, voy a buscar algo por la red si encuentro algo lo posteare.
Salu2.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 1, 2008)

Informense  convertidores buck


----------

